# my pleco is white with black spots



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i live right next to a saltwater petstore and they have some brackish/freshwater and there was a white pleco with blackish stripes. so i got it with 2 african cichlids.

what kind is it

white with black stripes


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

A pic would really help in trying to identify your new pleco, if a picture isn't possible
try looking at www.planetcatfish.com or www.plecofanatics.com


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Dunno, that fish looked hot tho, (was there when he bought it)


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I think its that fish right there, looks just like it. cept his(syd) was a bit bigger. the place where i got the pictue didn't have it named.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

but mine is whiter instead of gold and the black is darker.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

golden nugget(sorry to offend anyone who is really into plecos, i suck at iding them)


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

way off my friend


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

zebra pleco? small and bright white and black stripes?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

na i seen a pic of them they look different. this fish in this thread looks closer to it but the colours are off. same pattern though so they obviously are related. infact it could be the same fish with a different colour morph but i need to be sure.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Like i told you in AIM, Royal Pleco is my guess. try and get a picture


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

its similiar but the stripes are vertical like this one u posted. not horizontal


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

it may be a tiger pleco


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You have a camera


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

this is the problem. i just got the fish so i dont wanna disturb it and being nocturnal its hard 2 get a shot. now lets pretend i didnt care about all that and wanted to do so. my tank is set up in a way that i cant just take one thing apart. if i f*ck with one thing i gota put everything back that is taken out of place with it.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its uh not a zebra unless stripes are horizontal.. i think thats liek a some wierd name damnit... lol i saw one for sale at me lfs for like 20 bucks


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea i noe its not a zebra


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I tire of this game....







I'm coming over to net the fish out and take a picture myself


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Roger said:


> I think its that fish right there, looks just like it. cept his(syd) was a bit bigger. the place where i got the pictue didn't have it named.
> [snapback]789552[/snapback]​


Do a webseach for L134, Peckoltia sp.









Oh, and wrong forum








So:

*_Moved to Tank Busters and Bottom Dwellers_*


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea i thought it belonged in this forum but plecos are usually not bottom dwellers they stick to the sides of glass and they arent big enough to be tankbusters lol

so this means my pleco has no common name?

so wtf do i say i got a parrot cichlid african cichlids and a L134 thats sum robot sh*t


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

it looks like an L-number the only 1 i can fink of with stripes is the emporer pleco but the stripes r horizontal


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syd said:


> so this means my pleco has no common name?
> so wtf do i say i got a parrot cichlid african cichlids and a L134 thats sum robot sh*t
> [snapback]790361[/snapback]​


Just like most other L-Numbers, it hasn't been classified yet - new pleco's are brought in on a regular basis, often looking very much alike. With L-Numbers, people try to keep things a bit understandable - the numbers of fish imported are often too small, or collection points too much varying to determine it's place in pleco classification yet.

All is known at this stage is that your fish is a Peckoltia (probably: a picture is needed for proper ID, if possible), but it's not a regular species yet (needs research).


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea that makes sense i didnt get it at a chain store like petland where they get nothing but tetras and gouarmis i was at an exotic saltwater petstore that was just set up a block away from my house


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

syd said:


> yea i thought it belonged in this forum but plecos are usually not bottom dwellers they stick to the sides of glass and they arent big enough to be tankbusters lol
> so this means my pleco has no common name?
> so wtf do i say i got a parrot cichlid african cichlids and a L134 thats sum robot sh*t
> [snapback]790361[/snapback]​


Haha, you sound like a real fish aficionado. Plecos are considered bottom dwellers because they spend most of their time on the bottom portion of tanks as opposed to the middle like bass or the top like gars. Does your pleco look like the one on the left? If so, it's a Peckoltia, L134 like Judazzz stated earlier.


----------

